# New to forem



## Melssa06 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi, I'm a mommy to an almost 4year old girl that was diagnosed with ibs and lactose intolerance. Our journey started when she was just a couple of hours old and couldn't keep down breast milk or regular formula. More recently she has been screaming in pain in the middle of the night, the gastro doc said she had a massive build up and put her on fiber supplements. ( which gave her diaheria) She loves fruit and veggies and eats them with every meal, she's not a big fan of any pasta or grains. She has been tested for everything under the sun and finally got the diagnose o ibs due to everything else being rules out. She also has asthma and is on a steroidal medication daily which makes the constipation worse. Is anyone else experiencing these things? Any suggestions to help reduse gass?


----------

